
42% of millennials overestimated starting salaries vs. student loan debt - Reedx
https://www.businessinsider.com/millennials-overestimate-starting-salary-cant-pay-student-loan-debt-2019-9
======
sarcasmatwork
Between inflation, lack of jobs, jobs that pay a decent wage and the 4%
interest rate Congress sets does not help the borrower. Why is America making
a profit off student loans? The dems want to pay back student loan debt, but
who's pays for that? It's not fair for others to pay for my loan when I got
it. I'm still paying for a degree that never helped me for a college that no
longer exists. How is that fair? I'm not eligible to get my loans discharged
either as I went to college too long ago.

------
aphextim
>Nearly half of millennials said the biggest mistake they made with student
loans is thinking their starting salaries would cover their monthly payments,
a new study shows

Nearly half of millennials said the biggest mistake they made with student
loans is listening to the recruiters who said their salaries would easily
cover their monthly payments.

My snarky ass editorializing of the title aside, I would be curious how much
is from genuine misconception/underestimating payments, or are they being
encouraged/misinformed by those who want to keep the seats filled in their
schools?

